
Help out the maintainer for org mode - golem14
https://twitter.com/bzg2/status/970281120880300033
======
golem14
if you dont know what org mode is:
[https://orgmode.org/](https://orgmode.org/)

Org mode is for keeping notes, maintaining TODO lists, planning projects, and
authoring documents with a fast and effective plain-text system.

Sad that the maintainer can't afford a new laptop (donations have already
helped). Please help if you can ... well worth it IMO.

